# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Απορία σχετικά με Ηλεκτρικό Πίνακα Κεντρική Ασφάλειας

## ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΦΕΡΕΣ

Γεια σας, Ειμαι καινούριο μέλος εδώ, είμαι πρωτοετής φοιτητής οικονομικών αλλά με ενδιαφέρουν και θέματα που έχουν σχέση με το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα για αυτό και έγινα μέλος. Έχω μια απορία. Πριν λίγους μήνες σταμάτησα σε κάποιες τουαλέτες στην Εγνατία Οδό για να φορτίσω το κινητό μου. Εκεί λοιπόν υπήρχε ένας ηλεκτρικός πίνακας με ένα διακόπτη, άλλες δύο ασφάλειες και δίπλα ένα μεταλλικό πλαίσιο άδειο, σαν να λείπανε κι άλλες ασφάλειες. Δηλαδή η πρόσβαση με το χέρι ήταν πολύ εύκολη. Απ τα λίγο που ξέρω πιστεύω ότι αυτό το μεταλλικό πλαίσιο είναι υπό τάση. Πήγα σπίτι και κοίταξα το δικό μας το γενικό. Και σε εμάς υπάρχει ένα μικρό κενό αλλά είναι τόσο μικρό που δε χωράει χέρι. Βάζω δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι και όντως υπήρχε τάση.
Οπότε πρώτο ερώτημα: Πως είναι δυνατόν να αφήνουν έτσι εκτεθειμένο ένα σημείο υπό τάση προφανώς 220 βολτ?
Δεύτερον ήθελα να ρωτήσω άμα κάποιος κατεβάσει το Γενικό η τάση εξακολουθεί να υφίσταται? Δηλαδή είναι επικίνδυνη η αλλαγή μιας ασφάλειας ακόμα και άμα είναι κλειστός ο γενικός?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας σε ερωτήματα που φαντάζομαι ότι ίσως ακούγονται λίγο χαζά! :Drool:

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Γεια σας, Ειμαι καινούριο μέλος εδώ, είμαι πρωτοετής φοιτητής οικονομικών αλλά με ενδιαφέρουν και θέματα που έχουν σχέση με το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα για αυτό και έγινα μέλος. Έχω μια απορία. Πριν λίγους μήνες σταμάτησα σε κάποιες τουαλέτες στην Εγνατία Οδό για να φορτίσω το κινητό μου. Εκεί λοιπόν υπήρχε ένας ηλεκτρικός πίνακας με ένα διακόπτη, άλλες δύο ασφάλειες και δίπλα ένα μεταλλικό πλαίσιο άδειο, σαν να λείπανε κι άλλες ασφάλειες. Δηλαδή η πρόσβαση με το χέρι ήταν πολύ εύκολη. Απ τα λίγο που ξέρω πιστεύω ότι αυτό το μεταλλικό πλαίσιο είναι υπό τάση. Πήγα σπίτι και κοίταξα το δικό μας το γενικό. Και σε εμάς υπάρχει ένα μικρό κενό αλλά είναι τόσο μικρό που δε χωράει χέρι. Βάζω δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι και όντως υπήρχε τάση.
> Οπότε πρώτο ερώτημα: Πως είναι δυνατόν να αφήνουν έτσι εκτεθειμένο ένα σημείο υπό τάση προφανώς 220 βολτ?
> Δεύτερον ήθελα να ρωτήσω άμα κάποιος κατεβάσει το Γενικό η τάση εξακολουθεί να υφίσταται? Δηλαδή είναι επικίνδυνη η αλλαγή μιας ασφάλειας ακόμα και άμα είναι κλειστός ο γενικός?
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας σε ερωτήματα που φαντάζομαι ότι ίσως ακούγονται λίγο χαζά!



αν ειχες μια φωτο θα βοηθουσε.
Αν η δουλεια δεν εχει γινει απο καποιον χασαν μουλαν η μεχμετ κανονικα το ρευμα ερχεται κατευθειαν στον γενικο,οποτε αν κλεισεις τον γενικο δεν θα εχει ρευμα ο πινακας.
Τωρα αν αυτα που λειπουν δεν τα εχει ξυλωσει-κλεψει-λεηλατησει καποιος ελληναρας με ανατροφη σταβλου ,ειναι πο iso που προσφερουν καποιες εταιριες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αυτό είναι το "υπεύθυνο" Ελληνικό κράτος φίλε Χρήστο και Συγχωριανέ ....

Θέλουν πρώτα να σας "ψήσουν" ανεύθυνα με τέτοιου είδους αμέλειες και αργότερα να σας πνίξουν κιόλας με αυτές τις υπερχειλίσεις και πλημμύρες του Έβρου.

Ποιο εννοείς "μεταλλικό πλαίσιο?" .... έχουμε το 1) μεταλλικό κουτί του πίνακα ... 2) την μεταλλική ράγα όπου στηρίζονται οι σειρές με τις  ασφάλειες .... 3) και οι μεταλλικές συνδέσεις "κλέμες" ξεχωριστές για γείωση - φάση - ουδέτερο 
Μην εμπιστεύεσαι το δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι για "ανίχνευση ρεύματος" ... μη έχοντας γνώση θα σε προδώσει. 
Την επόμενη φορά που θα περάσεις από εκείνο το σημείο ... αν μπορείς τράβα μερικές φωτό να δούμε το "μεγαλείο των έργων του Ελληνικού κράτους" 
που να έβαζα και εγώ φωτογραφίες από πεσμένες φωτιστικές κολώνες σε παιδικά πάρκα και ξεκρέμαστα γυμνά καλώδια ... ούτε καν μονωμένα και παρατημένα προς "διάθεση " των περαστικών !
Να μην παραλείψω ότι .... για τα όποια χάλια σε δημόσιους χώρους ... για την κατάσταση δεν φταίει πάντα το κράτος .... αλλά πολλές φορές και από διάφορους από εμάς "αναρχικούς¨"

----------


## ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΦΕΡΕΣ

Καλησπέρα και πάλι και ευχαριστώ! Με μεταλλικό πλαίσιο εννοώ τη μεταλλική ράγα όπου στηρίζονται οι ασφάλειες. Ναι άμα ξαναπεράσω κάποια στιγμή θα το φωτογραφήσω! Για το θέμα των καλωδίων στις κολώνες που εξέχουν θυμάμαι ότι ένα παιδάκι στη Χαλκιδική έπαθε ηλεκτροπληκία από κάτι τέτοιο αλλά ευτυχώς τη γλίτωσε...






> Αυτό είναι το "υπεύθυνο" Ελληνικό κράτος φίλε Χρήστο και Συγχωριανέ ....
> 
> Θέλουν πρώτα να σας "ψήσουν" ανεύθυνα με τέτοιου είδους αμέλειες και αργότερα να σας πνίξουν κιόλας με αυτές τις υπερχειλίσεις και πλημμύρες του Έβρου.
> 
> Ποιο εννοείς "μεταλλικό πλαίσιο?" .... έχουμε το 1) μεταλλικό κουτί του πίνακα ... 2) την μεταλλική ράγα όπου στηρίζονται οι σειρές με τις  ασφάλειες .... 3) και οι μεταλλικές συνδέσεις "κλέμες" ξεχωριστές για γείωση - φάση - ουδέτερο 
> Μην εμπιστεύεσαι το δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι για "ανίχνευση ρεύματος" ... μη έχοντας γνώση θα σε προδώσει. 
> Την επόμενη φορά που θα περάσεις από εκείνο το σημείο ... αν μπορείς τράβα μερικές φωτό να δούμε το "μεγαλείο των έργων του Ελληνικού κράτους" 
> που να έβαζα και εγώ φωτογραφίες από πεσμένες φωτιστικές κολώνες σε παιδικά πάρκα και ξεκρέμαστα γυμνά καλώδια ... ούτε καν μονωμένα και παρατημένα προς "διάθεση " των περαστικών !
> Να μην παραλείψω ότι .... για τα όποια χάλια σε δημόσιους χώρους ... για την κατάσταση δεν φταίει πάντα το κράτος .... αλλά πολλές φορές και από διάφορους από εμάς "αναρχικούς¨"

----------


## gas_liosia

Χρήστο η ράγα δεν συνδέεται ΠΟΤΕ με τη φάση. Ίσα ίσα που θα έπρεπε να είναι γειωμένη μέσω της μεταλλικής πλάτης. Εγώ θα έλεγα αρχικά να μας ανέβαζες μια φωτογραφία του δοκιμαστικού κατσαβιδιού σου... γιατί όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερε και ο Πέτρος παραπάνω, τώρα τελευταία κυκλοφορούν κάτι άθλια που δείχνουν και συνέχεια αγωγού... και είναι πανεύκολο να σου ανάψει ένδειξη χωρίς την ύπαρξη τάσης...

----------


## htsopelas

ειναι αδιανοητο να υπαρχει ταση ειτε στο πλασιο-κουτι του πινακα ειτε στις ραγες στηριξης των υλικων του πινακα.

----------

